# Being a mom is the greatest thing in the world!



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I just have to share some wonderful news with you all. My eldest son, Lyman, was accepted at Cornell University today! I am so proud I am bursting because he has worked so hard the last two years at his present college to maintain a full load, keep a 4.0, serve on seven committees and for the last year served at Student Senate President. He will be the first member of our family to attend an Ivy League college since his grandfather graduated from Princeton. I only wish that his father and his grandfather were alive to share this with us. I'm attaching pictures of him at two recent award events where he was awarded Student Leadership awards. He is majoring in Economic Policy and minoring in math. Thanks for letting me share this. I'm bursting with pride. :chili:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Your son's achievement is a reflection of not only his gift and hard work, but the wonderful academic base you must have provided him. What a great Mother's Day for you this year!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Great job, Lyman!

I can only imagine how proud you are of your son -- he has done a wonderful job academically and I'm sure he will do great things in his lifetime.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is awesome ! way to go mom , cause he needed u to make this happen !


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Kim, I know you are so proud of him!! I know I would be. He is cute as a button to boot!!! :wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033: Congratulations for the great achievements !


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kim what a Mother's Day present, I'm so happy for you and for your son. Congrats


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

Great Job Mom! Job well done!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Yay Kim, way to go!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations ! to your son and his proud Mama !:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

That is wonderful Kim!! I know you are so PROUD!! Congratulations to Lyman!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Kim I am so happy for you and Lyman. I know how hard he has worked and he is so deserving. Congrats to you both! It is such a shame that his father and grandfather cannot be around to share Lyman's accomplishments. I know Bill feels like a proud father for them. Congrats again g/f.

**We toasted Lyman at dinner tonight.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a terrific accomplishment. Congratulations!:chili::chili:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations to Lyman and to you too Kim (he couldn't have done it without you!)! Lyman's future can only hold wonderful opportunities! What a truly amazing accomplishment! Hugs!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats to Lyman!!! He is definitely someone I look up to and he's really cute (tee hee)!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's really wonderful news, it's great to see students do so well. You did good too!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Congratulations! What a wonderful future ahead for him. I am so happy and you must be so proud. Good job done Mama!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations!! Such great news!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Fioina, Lyman could not of done this without you! Congrats mama! You done swell! I am ready to ring my sons neck. He is a senior and gave up a a full ride scholarship to Yale for u of Marylandland in Collegetown in Baltimore because it is a divsion 1 school for Basketball! I would of killed to have the brains to attend an Ivy league or seven sister school! HUgs to you!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! This is an amazing achievement, what a wonderful school- you have every right to be so proud!! wishing your son continued success!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations to your son and to you, Kim!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOO CONGRATS to your son and everyone in the family ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats! Wishing all the best for the future!  :drinkup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

WAY TO GO LYMAN:dothewave::dothewave: What a great accomplishment. Cornelll is supposed to be wonderful and I just love it in Ithaca. And big time congrats to you Kim. Having a son in college myself right now, I know they didn't get there on their own. It takes loving, supportive parents to set them in the right direction...and even though they don't necessarily tell us that, we know. :grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations Lyman!!! Kim, you have every reason to be proud


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Honestly, I cried when I read all your wonderful comments everyone. You are all just the best and I truly mean that. I tried to raise my sons to set goals and work toward them while being kind to the people who help them attain those goals. I'm just so proud of both of my sons and the men they are becoming. Happy mothers day everyone! Xoxo


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations to Lyman !!! He sure looks like a very handsome Ivy Leaguer!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations to your son, Kim! You have every reason to be proud! :aktion033:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:aktion033:AWESOME!!! You have every right to be a proud Mom!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

What a wonderfull Mothers Day Gift!

Congratulations to you and your sons!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What better Mother's Day present? You must be proud.


----------

